
Turning Back the Clock on Aging Cells - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/24/science/aging-dna-epigenetics-cells.html
======
PunchTornado
reading about stuff like this, really makes you think that human cell
immortality is within our reach.

